# Caffe Nero wins Which? taste test



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Make of this what you will!!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/caffe-nero-wins-taste-test-015917920.html#hUUxKbU


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

For something as subjective as coffee preference, I'd have expected at least 3 judges. Personally, haven't used Nero for many years after having one of the worst espressos of my life in one branch.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''expert Giles Hilton said was the only one he tasted where he thought he could identify the origin of the beans.''

The incinerater?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

In the great "3" Nero was always my prefered venue, with starbucks second and Costa a long long way behind.

Then I learned better and stopped going to any of them.

That said, the coffee we get in the UK from somewhere like Nero, is about 100x better than every single coffee I ever had in the south of France. Make of that what you will.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> ''expert Giles Hilton said was the only one he tasted where he thought he could identify the origin of the beans.''
> 
> The incinerater?


PMSL.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The last time I set foot in a Nero was a case of any port in a storm the OH wanted a warm drink and only Nero about and open. I ordered a small cappa and then watched the young "barista" take a portafilter still with the old puck in it, knock it out and then without even a cursory wipe, and I could see the old grounds still all over the basket dose it from the grinder and then pulled my shot, he then proceeded to steam already warm milk again with the worst encrusted steam wand I ever saw, needless to say I didn't accept it and followed the OH's example and ordered a hot chocolate instead. I haven't set foot in a Nero ever since. Sometimes, though the chains can surprise you, I was in serious need of a caffeine fix whilst sitting on the platform at Lancaster train station without enough time to get to Atkinsons and back so Costa on the platform was my only option; to my great surprise the flat white I ordered was made extremely well with beautifully textured milk and for Costa tasted great.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The central Manchester Nero is one of the worst coffee shops I have ever been to. It depends a huge amount on the staff, and management.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> The last time I set foot in a Nero was a case of any port in a storm the OH wanted a warm drink and only Nero about and open. I ordered a small cappa and then watched the young "barista" take a portafilter still with the old puck in it, knock it out and then without even a cursory wipe, and I could see the old grounds still all over the basket dose it from the grinder and then pulled my shot, he then proceeded to steam already warm milk again with the worst encrusted steam wand I ever saw, needless to say I didn't accept it and followed the OH's example and ordered a hot chocolate instead. I haven't set foot in a Nero ever since. Sometimes, though the chains can surprise you, I was in serious need of a caffeine fix whilst sitting on the platform at Lancaster train station without enough time to get to Atkinsons and back so Costa on the platform was my only option; to my great surprise the flat white I ordered was made extremely well with beautifully textured milk and for Costa tasted great.


There is a guy in the one at the station who seems to have a vague idea , I had a passable latte from there couple of months ago. Last time I went to a chain store


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> The central Manchester Nero is one of the worst coffee shops I have ever been to. It depends a huge amount on the staff, and management.


Which one, there are several. Good staff can make a difference but, in the end, when you're working with inferior ingredients, there is only so much a barista can achieve. Always head up to NTP where I know I will get an expertly made flat white. Cakes and sandwiches are great too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

> I was on my way from the dentist to the barber's at brunch time & Costa is between the 2...I ordered a double ristretto...I got a double espresso after some "back & forth" and I have to say, given the beans, I couldn't fault it. It was really rather nice.
> 
> The shot in the barber's that followed was better, but they're cagey about how they make it..."It's Sicilian!" ...& that's good enough for me...;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NTP? Eh?


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Last time was in Nero, the deputy manager made me an Americano with a double shot she pulled in about 4 seconds. Needless to say, it was terrible and sour.

Anyway, this is Which? We are talking about. Last time I looked at there site I was gobsmacked about how bad their TV reviews were. Almost as bad as What HiFi.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

autopilot said:


> Last time was in Nero, the deputy manager made me an Americano with a double shot she pulled in about 4 seconds. Needless to say, it was terrible and sour.
> 
> Anyway, this is Which? We are talking about. Last time I looked at there site I was gobsmacked about how bad their TV reviews were. Almost as bad as What HiFi.


Isn't their expert they guy from Whittards?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Which one, there are several. Good staff can make a difference but, in the end, when you're working with inferior ingredients, there is only so much a barista can achieve. Always head up to NTP where I know I will get an expertly made flat white. Cakes and sandwiches are great too.


Piccadilly gardens, in the square. The milk was scorched, coffee burnt and the whole machine so messy that I got grounds in my cup. I had to throw it away, it was disgusting.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't expect Which to be independent given how they try to make money these days, I assume Nero offered the best price to come top. Deciding between burnt to hell coffees takes some superhuman taste buds, I don't accept that it can be done!


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

I've seen lots of references to coffee tasting burnt from chain stores, can someone explain to me why this is? Is it a roast issue or a water temp issue or what?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mainly to do with being roasted by a charcoal burner in order to try and achieve some consistency of taste across the chain rather than roasting to bring out the best in the beans, then you've got the don't give a f**ck staff that are only their for their minimum wage pay cheque. There's also the many bad habits in coffee prep which we all know about: slack cleaning regimes, no knowledge about the grinders, in general just not caring enough about the product they are serving. I know this is a gross generalisation and there are exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I go into Walton On Thames a fair amount and have to say that the Nero there is actually not that bad (don't shoot, please, don't shoot !) But then they have reasonable staff who I recognise as having been there for a fair while, clearly know what they are doing and the place is (as far as I can see) pretty clean, as is the equipment. But then they have to be to remain competitive as there are a number of coffee chains there and the coffee culture is strong in W-O-T. To put it into perspective though, I knew little about coffee before getting interested and buying the Silvia and can now, only a few months later easily produce significantly better (to my taste) coffee. I even think the wife is finally starting to understand&#8230;..


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

ps - perhaps a part of them appeals to my taste preferences as I do like a dark Italian roast&#8230;.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

autopilot said:


> Anyway, this is Which? We are talking about. Last time I looked at there site I was gobsmacked about how bad their TV reviews were.


I've never trusted anything they've said since their 'expert' assessed the lens on a Casio compact camera as better than one on a Leica.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

My local Nero is the pits. Last went there several years ago though. Having sent back three consecutive double espressos with no crema, scalding hot and rancid as a badgers a***e, the Saturday girl/barista was unable to improve on it.....walked out in disgust anx never been back, nor to any Nero if they employ clueless staff like that, nor any other Costa or S***bucks. They obviously didn't come here to taste test :what:


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

My local Nero is appallingly bad - made the mistake of going a few weeks back..worst flat white I've ever experienced!

Can't comment on any other neros, but this was basically undrinkable.


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm sticking up for which, that "expert" may be wrong about Nero (blind taste test would have even better than going into store) but which are funded by subscription, they are as independent as possible.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> NTP? Eh?


NTP = North(ern) Tea Power. A coffee shop up Manchester way, I think?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> NTP = North(ern) Tea Power. A coffee shop up Manchester way, I think?


 You think right - North Tea Power on tib Street. worth to visit Takk on tariff Street and Caffeine and Co which is near St. Peter's Sq. The guys in the Manchester Craft Centre also produce good coffee.


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

I think the last time I went into my local Nero, The coffee was so hot and weak I ended up throwing it in the bin. We have a Costa at work and the staff are so poorly trained all you get is bland tasting milky coffee. There is also a Costa self serve machine at work, which if I use, because it's actually better, and cheaper as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

wmoore said:


> I think the last time I went into my local Nero, The coffee was so hot and weak I ended up throwing it in the bin. We have a Costa at work and the staff are so poorly trained all you get is bland tasting milky coffee. There is also a Costa self serve machine at work, which if I use, because it's actually better, and cheaper as well.


You have a costa a work?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

maybe they work in a hospital or a service station - they are everywhere these days.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Very true reneb, didn't think of that .


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

wmoore said:


> There is also a Costa self serve machine at work, which if I use, because it's actually better, and cheaper as well.


Yes, it's a sad situation when bean-to-cup is better than a 'barista' using a trad semi-auto. I'll no doubt get brow-beaten again for this, but I had a couple of really pleasant coffees from 'Coffee Nation' B2Cs at garages. Unfortunately those have apparently been replaced by Costa-branded machines that take much longer to brew, but produce worse results, IME.


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You have a costa a work?


Yes as someone pointed out I work at a hospital. We have two coffee shops which serve Costa.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Siting in Nero right now. Against my better judgement I came back to the one I mentioned before in desperation, my only option for a caffeine fix. Actually I'm pleasantly surprised. The lad serving seems like a good barista - fresh milk, well steamed and a decently pulled shot. Of course it's a bean so darkly roast it's like it was nuked and no subtle flavours to be found, but as far as a very dark roast bean can go its alright.


----------

